# Catholic church



## andrew626 (Jul 19, 2013)

Im born a catholic and I did not know they aren't fond with freemasonry.I got shunned ay a local church ive been going to for years.what should i do? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro Darren (Jul 19, 2013)

I am faced with similar issues. The thing that I did was to look at the history (not myth) behind why the church forbids its members to even talk with masons. 

Freemason for dummies is an awesome book that delves into the history of issue. 
On a side note, I refused to read the pages on the degrees and rituals as I want to experience these first hand with out spoilers.


----------



## LittleHunter (Jul 19, 2013)

I am perfectly comfortable being a Catholic and a Freemason. First, I simply don't care about the Vatican's rules. Millions of Catholics practice birth control, get married in other churches, get re-married after divorce without getting an annulment and still go to mass and receive comunion.

Second, I don't talk to other Catholics at my church. They don't know I'm a Mason and it's none of their business.

I'm an American. I practice freedom. I don't care about rules made by old closet queens in Italy. My faith in Christ, the Blessed Mother And the saints is what being a Catholic means to me. The good hard-working clergy who are chafing under the Vatican's yoke are the religious leaders I respect.  After what went down in the middle ages the Vatican simply has no moral authority IMO.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro Darren (Jul 19, 2013)

I am not catholic but here in Australia the church goes out of its way to accuse the fraternity as being an occult. They teach us that with each degree comes further curses on us and our family. There is always a reason for everything and the church 's history is not as perfect as they would like. 

I'm not a mason yet, but from what I have learnt thus far, the scare tactics of the church and its teaching will not detour my walk. 

To keep the peace, I too will refrain from telling the church when I become one.


----------



## andrew626 (Jul 19, 2013)

Im a prospect my self mate..cheers

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jul 20, 2013)

I believe one of the reasons is because Freemasonry welcomes a man of any faith as long as he is in good standing. With that, I think it's fair to day that Freemasonry teaches that any man can discover God in his own way and on his own terms. The church however feels that it is the only way to God and heaven. I greatly disagree with the church.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 20, 2013)

I have found (through my own investigations and well versed Catholics) that the Church goes out of its way to take a non decisive stance towards Freemasonry. Meaning, each Papal official has chosen his own stance and edict towards the fraternity. The Church has from year to year at times been either pro or con. This is due to the fact that all decisions by the Church are directly tied to Biblical study or research, thus causing no definite official or permanent stance.

A lot of opinion is reflected to the individual Diocese interpretation. For example, the Fort Worth Diocese is against membership while the Dallas Diocese is unbiased.


Just my 2 Cents! Take it or leave it.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 20, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> A lot of opinion is reflected to the individual Diocese interpretation. For example, the Fort Worth Diocese is against membership while the Dallas Diocese is against it.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 Cents! Take it or leave it.



Do you mean that one is against it and the other is no?

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 20, 2013)

Bro_Vick said:


> Do you mean that one is against it and the other is no?
> 
> S&F,
> -Bro Vick



Sorry, FTW is against and Dallas seems okay...


----------



## brother josh (Jul 20, 2013)

FREEMASON = FREE MAN my friend  GOD grants you liberty not mankind with his tyrannical agenda 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jmflores (Jul 20, 2013)

I am also a Catholic but with my own reasoning I was able to break down all of the arguments that the Vatican has against Freemasonry through logic alone. I am looking forward to joining this grand fraternity.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Courtney Brundege (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello Brother,

I am also Catholic and have experienced the rub you speak of. Hang in there and you might consider trying another Diocese. When I went to a different Diocese I was welcomed with open arms. I believe being a Mason has made me a better Catholic. I'm hopeful you will find the same!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 20, 2013)

andrew626 said:


> Im born a catholic and I did not know they aren't fond with freemasonry.I got shunned ay a local church ive been going to for years.what should i do?



Andrew,

There are several Catholic families active in Pasadena 272 where you've had contact.  On the one hand you can go with the flow of your local church and ask to withdraw.  On the other hand you can ask the Pasadena folks which church they attend and switch there.  As they have been openly active for generations their church clearly does not have an issue with it.


----------



## andrew626 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your feedback

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jul 21, 2013)

I have come across Catholics including my family that have called me a satanist, a worshiper of idols and many more, just because I'm a Mason. I have also met Catholics, my family included, who are warm and welcoming and respect all people as Gods children. 

As many brethren have stated, there are many dioceses, choose the one that is right for you.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 21, 2013)

Roman Catholicism (and at least some other "high" churches, like the "Eastern" Orthodox) has a doctrine that is little known among outsiders. While these churches do stress obedience to the hierarchy and impose sanctions for disobedience to the hierarchy, they also admit that individual conscience can validly (if not always "licitly", to use a term of the Latins) lead someone to act in disagreement with the hierarchy. However, one must be careful that one is actually acting from conscience and not merely rationalizing. In addition, if the hierarchy imposes sanctions, one needs to remember that they are also likely to be acting in good conscience, perhaps on incomplete or erroneous information, but still in good conscience. There is a doctrine known as "invincible ignorance", which is also little-known among many Protestant and allied groups. That is to say, it is possible to be wrong without being damned for it. Thus, someone could be "excommuncted" or "anathemized" and still saved, depending on that person's individual circumstances. Excommunication is the term favored by the Latins, as befits their generally legalistic approach. The East, on the other hand, prefers "anathemized", which is the term actually used by the early Church. "Anathema" literally means "offered over" or "offered up". That is, the Church says "We can't deal with you, so we're leaving you to God to do with as He pleases (but we think He won't like you, either)." However, in the old Tradition, the Church does not arrogate the privilege to actually pronounce damnation on its own authority.

That being said, many modern Christians interprete "excommunicate" or "anathemize" as being consigned to hell on the authority claimed by a Church.

In short, yes, Rome may pronounce against Freemasonry, but there is still a safety valve, and hierarchs will argue vehemently against that valve. Doesn't make it any easier for Roman Catholics when rubber meets the road.


----------



## jmflores (Jul 21, 2013)

The only action the Church can impose on the lay faithful who is involved in Freemasonry is an inderdict, no longer is it excommunication at least not in the U.S. Also the Diocese or Archdiocese may require that the person make a profession of faith or some form of penance to be able to receive Holy Communion. In other countries where the Church 'feels' that Freemasonry is anti-Catholic and or ani-clerical, there exists the full penalty of excommunication.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## quophiboamah (Jul 21, 2013)

The church fears freemasonry to be its greatest competition wen it comes to brotherhood... because they wish their knights marshallan and st. johns wer as great as freemasonry

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashley623 (Jul 21, 2013)

So I am new here but not to the whole freemasonry subject and definitely not new to religion and my views on this matter,  for myself I had not ever been given the opportunity to be involved in any religion and this is because my mother raised me and through this came alot of unanswered questions for me. Not just about God but of life itself, now I'm not sure about anyone else but since I was very young I tried so hard to believe in...something, and out of that were my doubts and feelings of lies around me and everything I heard.  I want answers and I think that I won't ever get those answers.  Once I was older, 14 or so, I started to have faith in Christianity but the more I read deeper into the Bible, the more I was confused, which made me stop and a few years ago I just decided that I have no idea what is reality and what is just propaganda to have everyone have "something" to believe in.....I started reading deep into things like the Catholic church and the people who believe and I am also trying to figure out this whole thing about the Illuminati, which people think I'm crazy, like my mother.  But I know there is something that I have always been digging into and searching for and I want to find it and learn to expand my mind and soul.  So, with that being said, anyone have some suggestions???

<ASHLEY623>


----------



## brother josh (Jul 21, 2013)

Your on the right path the search for knowledge is a life long journey I find peace and truth threw the Christian doctrines but also find wisdom in other sects and religions threw the liberal arts and sciences we find certain patterns that gives man kind assurance of a creator that Divine Providence that one day we all hope to meet peace in your travels and remember your a free person u choose and have the ability to seek knowledge keep searching


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## perryel (Jul 21, 2013)

Ashley623 said:


> So I am new here but not to the whole freemasonry subject and definitely not new to religion and my views on this matter,  for myself I had not ever been given the opportunity to be involved in any religion and this is because my mother raised me and through this came alot of unanswered questions for me. Not just about God but of life itself, now I'm not sure about anyone else but since I was very young I tried so hard to believe in...something, and out of that were my doubts and feelings of lies around me and everything I heard.  I want answers and I think that I won't ever get those answers.  Once I was older, 14 or so, I started to have faith in Christianity but the more I read deeper into the Bible, the more I was confused, which made me stop and a few years ago I just decided that I have no idea what is reality and what is just propaganda to have everyone have "something" to believe in.....I started reading deep into things like the Catholic church and the people who believe and I am also trying to figure out this whole thing about the Illuminati, which people think I'm crazy, like my mother.  But I know there is something that I have always been digging into and searching for and I want to find it and learn to expand my mind and soul.  So, with that being said, anyone have some suggestions???
> 
> <ASHLEY623>



â€œVISITA  INTERIORA  TERRA  RECTIFICANDO  INVENIES  OCCULTUM  LAPIDEMâ€ 




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Jul 21, 2013)

Your on the right path the search for knowledge is a life long journey I find peace and truth threw the Christian doctrines but also find wisdom in other sects and religions threw the liberal arts and sciences we find certain patterns that gives man kind assurance of a creator that Divine Providence that one day we all hope to meet peace in your travels and remember your a free person u choose and have the ability to seek knowledge keep searching







Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashley623 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you brother, and your words truly make me more eager to learn more about everything and that's what I want, to find peace within myself with the knowledge I feel I need.  If you know of any web pages that can help beyond the Bible, or anyone else, please let me know or email me.  Thank you...

<ASHLEY623>


----------



## elijah925 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Ashley,
My names Elijah and im not a Mason but im seriously interested in becoming a Free Mason. So if you could help me with any information on the right websites, books or etc.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## elijah925 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ashley623 said:


> Thank you brother, and your words truly make me more eager to learn more about everything and that's what I want, to find peace within myself with the knowledge I feel I need.  If you know of any web pages that can help beyond the Bible, or anyone else, please let me know or email me.  Thank you...
> 
> <ASHLEY623>




Sent from my SGH-T989 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## brother josh (Aug 2, 2013)

elijah925 said:


> Hi Ashley,
> My names Elijah and im not a Mason but im seriously interested in becoming a Free Mason. So if you could help me with any information on the right websites, books or etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app



Find a local lodge and talk with them they will guide you in the right direction


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## PastmasterBill (Aug 3, 2013)

I was born and raised a Catholic and went to Catholic school for twelve years and I am a freemason and proud of it. I know a lot of Catholic brethren. I really don't care what the church thinks about it. I've become a better man because of it.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Tinman392 (Aug 3, 2013)

It's funny that this issue is still alive and well today.  My wife and kids are catholic and I'm a regular at mass.  I carry a key chain with the masonic emblem on it and one day, I emptied my pockets.  A gentlemen saw the emblem and asked if I was a mason.  I proudly said yes.  He informed me that he was a knight of Columbus. When I said that it was a good group and my brother in law was one, he asked me why we aren't supposed to like each other.  We talked and laughed at that one.  We are all here to help each other and our communities.  Ignorance is a dangerous thing.  We are the only ones who can defeat it.  Remember to always square your actions and people will see what we are truly all about.


----------



## BigDre357 (Aug 3, 2013)

From what I have seen the Vatican blames the Freemasons for the revolution and loss of power that it suffered and since a lot of men in power were Freemasons they used Freemasonry as a scapegoat especially since we allow men of any religious belief as long have that know and believe in God our whatever they refer to him as based on their religious beliefs so The Grand Architect is our name of choice.I am Baptist I don't have the issues Catholics have and I hate that you have to deal with that stuff just because you want to better yourself

SMIB /G\


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a friend at work or did.  He is catholic and after a year of talking on a daily basis he finally saw the ring on my finger.  Now he barely says a word to me anymore.  I still wear my ring everywhere proudly no matter what anyone thinks.


----------



## Plustax (Aug 5, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder what God would say about all this bickering among his children that *ALL* belong to him. All these churches everywhere.....   These houses of worship (catholic, baptist, penticost, methodist, jewish, nondenom, they *ALL* belong to him. It's shameful that senior leadership (Pope, Bishops, Evangelists, etc...) in all of the faiths perpetuate separation if one doesn't follow THEIR beliefs. Surely God has to be somewhat disappointed with what these "Godly" people are doing.


----------



## Jericho2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

My in-laws are Pentecostal and they believe masonry is evil.  Not sure if all pentecostals do.  It has not changed my relationship with them though and I love them dearly.  My wife and I go to a Baptist church and there are many masons there.


----------



## timgould (Aug 6, 2013)

Because of the nature of our fraternity, it has caused many outside to question the motives of our fellowship. This has led to conjecture and false claims. Before I was a Mason I read up on the frat. Of course it was books written by ex-masons who were unhappy with the frat. So of course it made wild claims of being a cult and other silly things. freemasonry is a frat. of good men. It IS NOT the path of salvation. I do like to think of it as a FINGER that can point a person TO the path. If one listens with their heart the words of our degree's in the Blue Lodge, and in the York Rite (other I can not attest for I am not a member) then I am confident that the path being pointed out is a good one.


----------



## bjdeverell (Aug 10, 2013)

I see the Papal Bull against Masonry as purely political and not Spiritually based. We always forget that the Papacy is also a Kingdom and political in its operation. I'm not a Catholic but love God's universal Church, as I love my membership in the universal Fraternity of Freemasonry. If I were Catholic I wouldn't ever fear for my soul from my Masonic affiliation; because my Masonic education reinforces and echos the very virtues found in the Sacred Law. If a Parish tries to kick you out as a Freemason, then you should find another Parish, because that one has forgotten the Christian rule of granting asylum to righteous Men and you should seek one that still does. My opinion.


----------



## LittleHunter (Aug 10, 2013)

bjdeverell said:


> I see the Papal Bull against Masonry as purely political and not Spiritually based. We always forget that the Papacy is also a Kingdom and political in its operation. I'm not a Catholic but love God's universal Church, as I love my membership in the universal Fraternity of Freemasonry. If I were Catholic I wouldn't ever fear for my soul from my Masonic affiliation; because my Masonic education reinforces and echos the very virtues found in the Sacred Law. If a Parish tries to kick you out as a Freemason, then you should find another Parish, because that one has forgotten the Christian rule of granting asylum to righteous Men and you should seek one that still does. My opinion.



Agreed, Brother. No parish in the US is going to kick you out or deny you Communion because you're a Mason. Just don't advertise it at church. It's none of your pastor's business what you do outside of mass.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 10, 2013)

perryel said:


> â€œVISITA  INTERIORA  TERRA  RECTIFICANDO  INVENIES  OCCULTUM  LAPIDEMâ€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am Catholic, and have no concerns about judgement day because of being a Mason. It has reinforced those values I was taught by my parents and my faith growing up.

 Like the lyrics of a song, " IF LOVING YOU IS WRONG, I DON'T WANT TO BE RIGHT." Which is the same as saying, if Being a Mason is a wrong, I DON'T WANT TO BE RIGHT! I haven't seen or been taught anything in Masonry that is contradictory with those teachings or values of my Catholic faith. In fact,  I am a much better man today (seven years hence) because of the teachings of Humanity and Spirituality taught in our rituals both in Blue Lodge and other Appended Bodies of which I am affiliated. We are held to a higher standard in order to belong to our beloved Fraternity. 

It is through the ignorance of those uneducated non-members that we see a lot of conjecture and untruths perpetrated against the Fraternity for various reasons. This is further perpetuated by those former Brothers that had a "falling out" with their Lodge and wanted to lash out at the Fraternity for personal reasons. 

On a separate note, it was reported that when Our Brother John Wayne was given the Sacrament of Last Rights by his priest, he was told he would have to denounce Masonry to have them conferred upon him. He responded by saying that he denounced any group that he was affiliated with that was unChristian in its' teachings. It was stated that the priest continued with the Sacrament and Last Rights were conferred upon our beloved Brother prior to his passing to that Celestial Lodge above.

May God bless you,  and Light your path from above.

Yours, in His service


----------

